# feeding my ts honeybees



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

i just want to know if there is anyone out there who has done this.. because in my experience when i fed my tarantulas honeybees, their colors became more vibrant... im not exagerating and i know wat i saw.. tried it with several of my spiders and same result.. really their colors kinda glowed and became brighter... :? next time i get a chance i will post a before and after pic.. right now they are full so no feeding.. only risk i get is if it stings the tarantula.. could maybe die.. or not..


----------



## Fran (Jan 11, 2011)

archieph said:


> only risk i get is if it stings the tarantula.. could maybe die.. or not..



Yeah, is such a little risk that I would go ahead and feed them honeybees all day long.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw your posts in the other threads and found it interesting (aside from the fact that I think wild prey is a little dangerous because of possible chemical poisoning). I was wondering if there was a way to remove the stingers before feeding them to your Ts? I assume removing the stinger would cause the bee to die a short while later (like it does after it stings someone), but hey, the bee is going to die a short while later anyway and it would be safer for the T.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 11, 2011)

In case you missed it, Fran was being sarcastic.

Feeding bees to your spiders isn't the best idea, and I highly doubt it does what you claim it does...


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*im serious..*

yes i have thought of that.. if i deem the bee to be really healthy i take stinger out by stinging myself.. but i usually dont take the stinger out of newly hatched bees that fall to the ground wen practicing flight, usually take the weakened ones.. but really i know it's hard to believe and i am a no non sense guy.. so to prove to u all that it does make colors vibrant.. i will post a before and after honeybee meal pic soon.. js cant right now coz its raining hard now in my country and cant really open my hive to get some bees.. i think it must be the honey or pupa food! confirmed! not js from one of my ts but several of them.. after its meal, an hour or two later, its colors kind glow...


----------



## Fran (Jan 11, 2011)

I will wait eagerly for those pics . 
By the way, you dont need to sting yourself to get those stingers out, Norrris


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*haha*

it's fine.. i enjoy the little high it gives me.. sort of like getting a tattoo with a heated needle for like 30 minutes or so which gets hotter and hotter.. takes a little getting used too.. after about 2 days depending on how much venom it was able to inject the swelling usually cannot be noticed at all.. and yes wen the rain stops pouring here.. hopefully soon.. i will indeed prove to u that feeding ur ts honeybees will make their color glowing vibrant guaranteed!!!    i js love the wall smiley.. thats 100% replica of me wanting to collect all the avics in the world in my lifetime :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Hobo (Jan 11, 2011)

So you mean like, it will be all drab and then you feed it a honeybee, it will be suddenly more vibrant after an hour?
...cause I'm pretty sure tarantula exoskeletons don't work that way.:? 
I mean, maybe after a molt, but definitely not after a few hours of eating. Here's some reading for you, on page 8, "A Clear Case of Color
Prejudice!". It's written by Shultz, author of the TKG. It strongly suggests that the color is set shortly after a molt and will not change significantly until another molt (other than normal wear/tear/fading). 

Also, I don't see how a photo will prove anything. There are too many factors like lighting, angle, background that could gum things up... you'd have to take a photo at exactly the same angle with the exact same lighting with the tarantula in the exact same pose on the exact same surface before and after a meal for any difference in color to be valid.

And even then, it would be really easy to adjust the colors with some photo editing program (*Not saying you would*, but,  I don't know you well enough to say you won't!).

No matter how I look at it, feeding bees to your Ts isn't a good idea, even if you remove the stinger (well maybe then, since you seem to enjoy it). A little brighter color isn't worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 11, 2011)

Archie, Maybe you could spice up your sting regimen a bit and get yourself some Dasymutilla occidentalis. Those would feel really good-at least not totally unbearable.


----------



## CAK (Jan 11, 2011)

Is this thread for real?  :?  In the United States (and probably many other places), most people would classify you as missing a chromosome, if you really felt the need to sting yourself before feeding your tarantulas.


----------



## Fran (Jan 11, 2011)

CAK said:


> Is this thread for real?  :?  In the United States (and probably many other places), most people would classify you as missing a chromosome, if you really felt the need to sting yourself before feeding your tarantulas.


HAHAHAHA ...aaah man, that made me choke..


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 11, 2011)

A tarantula's coloration is not dynamic. The only time an exoskeleton tends to look brighter is when the animal has freshly molted. Feeding a bee to a T would not result in the tarantula magically developing a vibrant, "glowing," extra bright coloration any more than eating a steak would suddenly make your hair two shades lighter and shiny. I might be willing to believe that feeding a tarantula a certain diet may over time effect the pigment of a fresh exoskeleton (ie. diet in the preceeding months might affect the pigment of the fresh exo after shedding), kindof like feeding mealworms a diet high in colorants can result in changes in pigment over time. But tossing a bee to your tarantula and suddenly seeing it glow? Something sounds pretty fishy.


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 11, 2011)

archieph said:


> it's fine.. i enjoy the little high it gives me.. sort of like getting a tattoo with a heated needle for like 30 minutes or so which gets hotter and hotter.. takes a little getting used too.. after about 2 days depending on how much venom it was able to inject the swelling usually cannot be noticed at all.. and yes wen the rain stops pouring here.. hopefully soon.. i will indeed prove to u that feeding ur ts honeybees will make their color glowing vibrant guaranteed!!!    i js love the wall smiley.. thats 100% replica of me wanting to collect all the avics in the world in my lifetime :wall: :wall: :wall:


Yeah, that's a bit more information about you than I wanted. Perhaps it's the fact that you sting yourself that makes you think your Ts are glowing?

Hobo, thanks for that article - - I think that about satisfies my curiosity in this thread.


----------



## CAK (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm wondering if that person isn't feeding the bees something laced with strychnine and then when we stings himself to feed the bees, he gets a little bit of that laced action!  

"look!!!   Amazing discovery, the bees eat the rat poison!!!!"


:wall:


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*haha*

well u know im not the only person i know who likes the bee stings.. i know one other person and me who likes the sting... but not as much as i like eating honey.. anyway about the pics.. yeah i figured even if i post u wont believe me.. but here's something i dare u to do... find a hive somewhere in your area.. im willing to bet my whole collection.. take the stinger out, in your own way, and then feed it to ur tarantula... if the color doesnt get vibrant call me a liar, id accept it... i promise in all that is good, FEEDING YOUR TARANTULA A HONEYBEE WILL MAKE ITS COLOR BRIGHTLY VIBRANT... im sure of it!!!!


----------



## CAK (Jan 11, 2011)

Another Crack Pot on the loose...   I'm out.  I have something much better to do like watch "dude where's my car".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skippy (Jan 11, 2011)

CAK said:


> Another Crack Pot on the loose...   I'm out.  I have something much better to do like watch "dude where's my car".


love that movie


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 11, 2011)

archieph said:


> take the stinger out, in your own way, and then feed it to ur tarantula... if *the color doesnt get vibrant* call me a liar


In what timeframe?


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*ok i read the article..*

tnx btw, got more information than i wanted.. i correct myself in my first message about a couple of hours changing instantly.. i have been feeding my ts bees about 3 times before i noticed it actually became brightera few hours after i fed it again the 4th time.. so i cant really tell u for sure if its a one hit thing or an accumulation of meals.. but i still stand by my word that feeding your ts honeybees will make its color vibrant.. so since that article came out.. i will post a pic of my t before i start feeding it... and every time i feed it i will document it for u guys.. 4 feeedings is js about enough.. we can all observe it together in a span of maybe 2 weeks.. and we can all be the judge of it.. i am sure something in that bee is doing it.. my versicolor is about to molt.. it will be our test subject.. and at the end of the 2 weeks timeframe i have asked i will then gather the 2 pics from my documentation which i will post here and compare pics.. i will try to get same angle, location and lighting every shot.. starting photo 7 days after my versi molts.. whatever whether u believe me or not.. whether i believe wat i saw or not.. this will prove somehow that i am not crazy from all the bee stings, and that feeding ut ts honeybees does someything to its coloration.. maybe ur right thru continuous feeding.. but im sure there is some kind of mineral, vitamins, watsoever in the honeybee that affects the tarantula in some way biologically.. im a skeptic about this, but i will take time to prove to u and myself that indeed there is or there is none something going on with bees and tarantulas.. after all if you think about it, eating a coachroach with whatever gut load u have is not comparable to bees eating only a strict diet of honey and pollen which is scientifically proven to have lasting effects on humans.. even in cleopatras tomb a jar of honey was found.. and still edible.. so in turn it is like feeding hony to ur tarantula.. we shall see in a month or two if indeed i have some stand in all this.. i saw wat i saw.. and i say my ts color changed dramatically on a diet of honeybees ;P ;P ;P

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 AM ----------




Terry D said:


> Archie, Maybe you could spice up your sting regimen a bit and get yourself some Dasymutilla occidentalis. Those would feel really good-at least not totally unbearable.


what is it and where do u get it?


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 11, 2011)

Affecting the vibrancy of your Ts notwithstanding, two things I want to mention:

This has been said but I feel it needs to be repeated.  You keep bees, are they allowed to fly off on their own to collect pollen?  I can only imagine that they do.  Please consider that in doing so, they potentially become contaminated with pesticides, fertilizers, misc. chemicals, parasites, etc.  Not good for delicate tarantulas, especially slings.

Secondly, even with their stingers removed, many bees are still formidable.  They have powerful mandibles.  I'm not sure where in the lineup honeybees are in regards to bite strength (your species especially) but its something to consider if you're looking to take good care of your tarantulas....


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*haha*



CAK said:


> Another Crack Pot on the loose...   I'm out.  I have something much better to do like watch "dude where's my car".


well i like that movie too.. do a research on "honey and pollen" also what the bees feed to their larvae.. maybe it has everything to do with what im talking about over time.. in my case 4 feedings..

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------




jbm150 said:


> Affecting the vibrancy of your Ts notwithstanding, two things I want to mention:
> 
> This has been said but I feel it needs to be repeated.  You keep bees, are they allowed to fly off on their own to collect pollen?  I can only imagine that they do.  Please consider that in doing so, they potentially become contaminated with pesticides, fertilizers, misc. chemicals, parasites, etc.  Not good for delicate tarantulas, especially slings.
> 
> Secondly, even with their stingers removed, many bees are still formidable.  They have powerful mandibles.  I'm not sure where in the lineup honeybees are in regards to bite strength (your species especially) but its something to consider if you're looking to take good care of your tarantulas....


just to prove my point in this thread; given ur message, and good point u have in; i will feed only the new hatched bees(not yet exposed to the outside..) during their practice flight i will nag them take the stingers and feed them to the versi. hopefully it stops raining so i can get some bees..


----------



## Johnny1320 (Jan 11, 2011)

archieph said:


> well u know im not the only person i know who likes the bee stings.. i know one other person and me who likes the sting... but not as much as i like eating honey.


You're like a masochistic winnie the pooh.  Interesting.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 11, 2011)

Fran said:


> Yeah, is such a little risk that I would go ahead and feed them honeybees all day long.


Too Funny Fran  :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## shanebp (Jan 11, 2011)

Whoa! I just found a wild Northern Arctic Swimming Ice Tarantula! For real guys! Look at it as it climbs out of the frigid north seas onto an ice flow!! Picture for proof!

<image removed>


I think i'll name it... Ice T.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 11, 2011)

This thread made me lol like crazy.


----------



## Lorum (Jan 11, 2011)

Hobo said:


> So you mean like (...)





RoachGirlRen said:


> A tarantula's coloration is not dynamic.  (...)


+1 on both posts.



archieph said:


> i still stand by my word that feeding your ts honeybees will make its color vibrant. (...)


If you are really convinced of what you are claiming, fight for it, prove it, make anything you can to be sure it is true and to convince people it is.

If you are a troll, let me say you are kind of a rare troll. Personally, I don't think what you are claiming is possible. But if you do, well, you are free to do, believe and prove what you want. :?

Enjoy this thread.


----------



## smallara98 (Jan 11, 2011)

shanebp said:


> Whoa! I just found a wild Northern Arctic Swimming Ice Tarantula! For real guys! Look at it as it climbs out of the frigid north seas onto an ice flow!! Picture for proof!
> 
> <image removed>
> 
> ...


I caught one of those when I went to Alaska.. I swear.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 11, 2011)

I feed my T's glow worms it makes there U hairs glow so I can c them coming during night feedings.........lol


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*good for u*



web eviction said:


> I feed my T's glow worms it makes there U hairs glow so I can c them coming during night feedings.........lol


good for u lad ;P and btw.. i heard before they did some experiments on this cat that made it's nose glow.. so who knows.. maybe we can administer the same experiments on ts in the future...

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------




smallara98 said:


> I caught one of those when I went to Alaska.. I swear.


is there a find ever in history that a t has been seen burrowing in the snow? wouldn't that be something


----------



## web eviction (Jan 11, 2011)

Just playin man, no worries I look forward to Ur pictures and results....


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*the subject avic*

it has stopped raining a bit here in my country.. so can probably start collecting bees for feeding soon.. js waiting for our subject avic to molt.. hope he molts soon guys


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 11, 2011)

archieph said:


> is there a find ever in history that a t has been seen burrowing in the snow? wouldn't that be something


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=198054


----------



## Rabid538 (Jan 11, 2011)

archieph said:


> good for u lad ;P and btw.. i heard before they did some experiments on this cat that made it's nose glow.. so who knows.. maybe we can administer the same experiments on ts in the future...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------
> 
> :


The experiment you are referring to is done through genetic engineering. A gene from a jellyfish is introduced into the animal to make certain parts of it glow. Here is an article covering the technique on mice:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/01/0111_020111genmice.html

And here is the article you were directly referring to:
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/27338236/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/

These experiments are done to track if the gene was actually successfully incorporated and try to progress the ability of inserting genes into humans in order to cure diseases. The information found by doing the experiment on the cat is supposed to help find a lead in curing diabetes. It doesn't relate to making tarantulas glow for the fun of it.


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*ahhaha*

very funny man!!  rofl

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




Rabid538 said:


> The experiment you are referring to is done through genetic engineering. A gene from a jellyfish is introduced into the animal to make certain parts of it glow. Here is an article covering the technique on mice:
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/01/0111_020111genmice.html
> 
> And here is the article you were directly referring to:
> ...


first i just have to say.. this site is awesome!!! love all the information i am getting.. i feel like sponge bob right now.. and js for fun also.. if i had the tools those scientists have.. i would SURELY try to make my t glow  imagine a glowing versicolor... hmm.. dreaming... zzz.. hey cross that out, i change my mind!!! i'd make everything glow including my fish, bird, dog, my bees even, hey i'd even make my wife and son glow in the dark!!! awesome link on glowing cats.. js shows u that anything is possible.. and indeeed a possibility to my claim lives on!!! js u wait for my experiments.. i will prove it


----------



## Rabid538 (Jan 11, 2011)

archieph said:


> very funny man!!  rofl
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...


It doesn't support your claim. When a tarantula eats it does not incorporate the genes of the food item into its cells. This has to be done by finding, isolating, and then inserting the target gene into a shell of a virus, or by other various means. Even then the chance of the gene taking is quite low.


----------



## bobusboy (Jan 12, 2011)

archieph said:


> sort of like getting a tattoo with a heated needle for like 30 minutes or so which gets hotter and hotter.


Do you have any ink? I've been bitten by a T(dry), and stung several times(wet=omg pain when 10 get you), and I'll tell you I'd take a inking needle any day over either of those. 



shanebp said:


> I think i'll name it... Ice T.


Lol'd as I'm watching SVU right now....


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jan 12, 2011)

Gee! Where have I been? Apparently, there's tons of great topics just like this on Arachnoboards these days. It's so informative, after all. Excuse me while I go contribute another $20 to this invaluable resource tool that is only filled with great info. 

Wait... :barf:


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 12, 2011)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Gee! Where have I been? Apparently, there's tons of great topics just like this on Arachnoboards these days. It's so informative, after all. Excuse me while I go contribute another $20 to this invaluable resource tool that is only filled with great info.
> 
> Wait... :barf:


........:worship:


----------



## TrentinG (Jan 12, 2011)

guys this one time, i fed my ornata a dragonfly, and she sprouted wings and flew away into the sunset!!!!! :liar:


----------



## archieph (Jan 13, 2011)

*lol*



TrentinG said:


> guys this one time, i fed my ornata a dragonfly, and she sprouted wings and flew away into the sunset!!!!! :liar:


try feeding it a dog so it can bark :clap:


----------



## Bill S (Jan 13, 2011)

There are spiders that can change colors in relatively short periods of time - such as some of the crab spiders referred to as flower spiders.  The color shifts are not food related though.  There are also cases of spiders appearing to be differently colored due to the foods they've eaten - such as _Loxosceles_ fed on pink bolworms turning a nice reddish color, or turning greenish due to being fed a green food source (don't remember right now what the green food was).  But these were the result of pigments from the food source showing through the cuticle of the exoskeleton.

As to the idea of honey bees inducing color changes in tarantulas - I'm very doubtful, but willing to consider it.  The exoskeleton of a tarantula is thick enough that I would not expect to see color changes through it, and there's no real mechanism for altering the colors of the exoskeleton itself.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 13, 2011)

John911 said:


> You're like a masochistic winnie the pooh.  Interesting.


For some reason that image is adorable to me...


----------



## archieph (Jan 13, 2011)

*my queen bee*



pouchedrat said:


> For some reason that image is adorable to me...


u are adorable to me already!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: 

anyway, check this out, see who is troll now..  my ts love them.. even tried eating one today, raw and alive..  actually it's not that bad, it's quite sweet.. js like honey.. even my dog loves eating them when they go to floor, my black shepherd steps on it and eats it.. she learned it after she got stung on her toungue heheh funny.. but that didnt stop her.. :drool:

here is my food getting ready to be fed.. complete wid stings..







here is my first prey item getting ready to make vibrant my ts..







here is my diversipes enjoying its honey bee..












here is my versi(not the test subject) enjoying a honey bee..













here is my other diversipes enjoying honey bee..







---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

js to inform u brfore i started mixing to my mix diet honeybees.. my diversipes looked a lot darker even after molting.. i js tot u should know ;P ;P ;P

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

my marshalli, its yellows became more vivid.. i am sure! ones it was large enough to start in the honeybee menu i gave it 2.. unfortunately as u all know.. they burrow and it kind snubs me.. i will get a snap shot of it eating a bee soon... ;P


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow... I swear, the vast amount of knowledge these threads provide :wall:


----------



## archieph (Jan 13, 2011)

*thank god*



Bill S said:


> There are spiders that can change colors in relatively short periods of time - such as some of the crab spiders referred to as flower spiders.  The color shifts are not food related though.  There are also cases of spiders appearing to be differently colored due to the foods they've eaten - such as _Loxosceles_ fed on pink bolworms turning a nice reddish color, or turning greenish due to being fed a green food source (don't remember right now what the green food was).  But these were the result of pigments from the food source showing through the cuticle of the exoskeleton.
> 
> As to the idea of honey bees inducing color changes in tarantulas - I'm very doubtful, but willing to consider it.  The exoskeleton of a tarantula is thick enough that I would not expect to see color changes through it, and there's no real mechanism for altering the colors of the exoskeleton itself.


thank u sir for this post.. everyone here thinks im from looney town or something ;P ;P ;P


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 13, 2011)

archieph said:


> thank u sir for this post.. everyone here thinks im from looney town or something ;P ;P ;P


Nah, just maybe a suburb.  


Me personally I would be more afraid of introducing a parasite or chemical contaminate to my Avics because of the bees being from the wild, as say to items from a controlled environment (roaches, etc). My understanding, honeybees are having large issues of parasitic deaths around the world, so that alone would worry me.

Also, captive bred tarantulas in the hobby have not been introduced to many outside contaminates/parasites, and lack the proper immunity that wild species have. And even if the Avics were WC, they still would not have the immunity to foreign parasites that a honeybee could carry. 

If you are having luck with feeding the WC honeybees, then thats your choice, but I would be worried about knocking off my entire collection if a there was a contamination or infestation. To me a free honeybee killing off a $125 dollar adult tarantula is not worth the risk.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 13, 2011)

Suidakkra said:


> Me personally I would be more afraid of introducing a parasite or chemical contaminate to my Avics because of the bees being from the wild, as say to items from a controlled environment (roaches, etc). My understanding, honeybees are having large issues of parasitic deaths around the world, so that alone would worry me.
> 
> Also, captive bred tarantulas in the hobby have not been introduced to many outside contaminates/parasites, and lack the proper immunity that wild species have. And even if the Avics were WC, they still would not have the immunity to foreign parasites that a honeybee could carry.
> 
> If you are having luck with feeding the WC honeybees, then thats your choice, but I would be worried about knocking off my entire collection if a there was a contamination or infestation. To me a free honeybee killing off a $125 dollar adult tarantula is not worth the risk.


He knows the risks involved, he's going to continue as a matter of convenience and, I dunno, excitement?  He has the bees on hand, he enjoys toeing the line, and he perceives some aesthetic improvement in his Ts as a result.  Nothing we can do to change that; he's already seeing avic sling losses and still isn't ready to make changes.  You have beautiful Ts bro, enjoy them and keep updating your pic thread so we can too.


----------



## CAK (Jan 13, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> He knows the risks involved, he's going to continue as a matter of convenience and, I dunno, excitement?  He has the bees on hand, he enjoys toeing the line, and he perceives some aesthetic improvement in his Ts as a result.  Nothing we can do to change that; he's already seeing avic sling losses and still isn't ready to make changes.  You have beautiful Ts bro, enjoy them and keep updating your pic thread so we can too.


And him and some colony of bafoons "like" being stung by honeybees because it feels good.   :barf:


----------



## billopelma (Jan 13, 2011)

Assuming for a minute that this 'effect' is really happening, it would be interesting if you could see a similar result from using an alternative prey item that has been gut-loaded with bee pollen (or bees)...  


Bill


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 13, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> He knows the risks involved, he's going to continue as a matter of convenience and, I dunno, excitement?  He has the bees on hand, he enjoys toeing the line, and he perceives some aesthetic improvement in his Ts as a result.  Nothing we can do to change that; he's already seeing avic sling losses and still isn't ready to make changes.  You have beautiful Ts bro, enjoy them and keep updating your pic thread so we can too.


Yeah I kind of figured I was only exercising my typing fingers on that response, but I had to at least try.


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jan 13, 2011)

Time to go get some bees.


----------



## archieph (Jan 13, 2011)

*something to think about*



billopelma said:


> Assuming for a minute that this 'effect' is really happening, it would be interesting if you could see a similar result from using an alternative prey item that has been gut-loaded with bee pollen (or bees)...
> 
> 
> Bill


i know wat il try to make ya'll happy.. and me worry less.. i could maybe add freshly harvested honey to it's water.. i js had to insert this... my hysterocrates hercules arriving next week, 3 of them!!!! oh yeah!!!! they will also include a mix diet of honeybees ahha also u guys think they really swim and hunt small fish?

honey benefits..
http://www.amazing-green-tea.com/honey-nutrition.html


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jan 13, 2011)

archieph said:


> i know wat il try to make ya'll happy.. and me worry less.. i could maybe add freshly harvested honey to it's water.. i js had to insert this... my hysterocrates hercules arriving next week, 3 of them!!!! oh yeah!!!! they will also include a mix diet of honeybees ahha also u guys think they really swim and hunt small fish?
> 
> honey benefits..
> http://www.amazing-green-tea.com/honey-nutrition.html



Dude...I have proposed some ideas on this site before that others have questioned but are you for real guy?  This has to be the dumbest, most clueless, ignorant topic I have ever seen posted..:wall::wall:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 13, 2011)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Dude...I have proposed some ideas on this site before that others have questioned but are you for real guy?  This has to be the dumbest, most clueless, ignorant topic I have ever seen posted..:wall::wall:


I'd venture to say that posting about intentionally creating hybrids and selling the offspring is dumber, more clueless, and more ignorant.

But that's just me.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jan 13, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> I'd venture to say that posting about intentionally creating hybrids and selling the offspring is dumber, more clueless, and more ignorant.
> 
> But that's just me.


Not to get off topic but not selling them if I do get them...I already have an arachnologist willing to help me if I have success. So the slings won't go any further than the lab  But IMHO this idea is far fetched and it is clueless


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 13, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> I'd venture to say that posting about intentionally creating hybrids and selling the offspring is dumber, more clueless, and more ignorant.
> 
> But that's just me.


+1 :clap: :clap:


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> +1 :clap: :clap:


Seriously guys...another topic and your hijacking the thread to rag on me?? I stated my opinion so not necessary...


----------



## shanebp (Jan 13, 2011)

Is this ridiculous thread actually still going?


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 13, 2011)

Bill S said:


> There are spiders that can change colors in relatively short periods of time - such as some of the crab spiders referred to as flower spiders.


Hmm. I actually thought my eyes were deceiving me on this one. I caught a species of crab spider off of my car one day in the only thing I had available;
a yellow and green tie-dyed type plastic Easter egg. After riding around with me the better part of the day I peeked in the egg and decided the spider had made itself at home as it had laid down some webbing. I decided to keep it in there for a couple of weeks, and the next time I checked it had appeared to change colors slightly. Whereas it had originally been yellow it now had a nice greenish coloration as well! I thought it was the lighting somehow, in the egg. Nice to know that could be possible. 

I relocated it in my yard shortly thereafter. 

Color change has not been properly documented in tarantulas between molts however, so I remain a skeptic.


----------



## jimip (Jan 13, 2011)

what is the likelihood of  honey being a decent gut load?

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

i jsust wnat to try adn bring one good point out of all this. theres allot of everythign flying around in here


----------



## codykrr (Jan 14, 2011)

billopelma said:


> Assuming for a minute that this 'effect' is really happening, it would be interesting if you could see a similar result from using an alternative prey item that has been gut-loaded with bee pollen (or bees)...
> 
> 
> Bill


I know there were some sights that sold bee pollen as roach food.  I think James tuttle was the one selling it.

Claimed it was high in protien.


----------



## archieph (Jan 14, 2011)

*troubled soul*



Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Dude...I have proposed some ideas on this site before that others have questioned but are you for real guy?  This has to be the dumbest, most clueless, ignorant topic I have ever seen posted..:wall::wall:


wow man, u have such hate in you... did ur father beat u up?  :wall: ;P

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Not to get off topic but not selling them if I do get them...I already have an arachnologist willing to help me if I have success. So the slings won't go any further than the lab  But IMHO this idea is far fetched and it is clueless


why dont u dance wid ur singapore merlion maybe it will kick some sense into u :clap:


----------



## archieph (Jan 14, 2011)

*experiment day 2*

ive decided to continually post of my ts mix diet mostly honey and after sometime u guys decide whether my claim is somehow possible.. feeding same species just added my darlingi and marshalli oh and my ulrichea.. enjoy :clap: btw, everytime i put honeybee in my diversipes and my versi jumps on it.. they love em!!!!! next week my hoping to be real h hercules will be added to the menu nyahaha







my ulrichea


----------



## Bill S (Jan 14, 2011)

AudreyElizabeth said:


> Hmm. I actually thought my eyes were deceiving me on this one. I caught a species of crab spider off of my car one day in the only thing I had available;
> a yellow and green tie-dyed type plastic Easter egg. After riding around with me the better part of the day I peeked in the egg and decided the spider had made itself at home as it had laid down some webbing. I decided to keep it in there for a couple of weeks, and the next time I checked it had appeared to change colors slightly. Whereas it had originally been yellow it now had a nice greenish coloration as well! I thought it was the lighting somehow, in the egg. Nice to know that could be possible.
> 
> I relocated it in my yard shortly thereafter.
> ...


Flower spiders can shift colors by "migrating" guanine crystals, pigments, etc., under the cuticle.  I've seen them in pink, white, green and yellow.  As you noticed, it's in response to the color of the substrate they are on.  This allows them to blend in with the colors of the flowers or leaves they hide on.  As you also note - it has not been reported in tarantulas.  It would serve no purpose in burrowing tarantulas, but could benefit arboreals.

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




archieph said:


> ...is there a find ever in history that a t has been seen burrowing in the snow? wouldn't that be something


That might be a bit much, but there are some of the small _Aphonopelmas_ in the mountains in southern Arizona that mature and breed during the winter.  My wife collected a couple specimens for Brent Hendrixson back in December.  They were collected in a shady canyon not far from a stream that was iced over.


----------



## Poxicator (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you mean crab spiders, photographed in my garden by an online friend:






---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

ah, I must remember to read forward and not back through threads


> such as some of the crab spiders referred to as flower spiders.


----------



## archieph (Jan 14, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> Do you mean crab spiders, photographed in my garden by an online friend:
> 
> 
> ah, I must remember to read forward and not back through threads


wow awesome pic.. that's a crab spider? i saw one of those in my garden as well.. i shiuld have gotten it.. does it change color instantly wen given different enviroment colors?


----------



## Poxicator (Jan 14, 2011)

Apparently not. I went to a lecture by Ray Hale last year and he talked about the scientific naming convention we use, which included lots of arachnids and included the crab spider. He explained they're not like chameloens, they can adapt to the colour of the flowers the live in over time.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 14, 2011)

Poxicator, that is an awesome shot!


----------



## archieph (Jan 14, 2011)

*tnx*



Poxicator said:


> Apparently not. I went to a lecture by Ray Hale last year and he talked about the scientific naming convention we use, which included lots of arachnids and included the crab spider. He explained they're not like chameloens, they can adapt to the colour of the flowers the live in over time.


that case their lives are spared.. :}


----------



## billopelma (Jan 14, 2011)

> next week my hoping to be real h hercules will be added to the menu nyahaha


'Real' H. hercules, my favorite subject! If it existed, would bees make it  brighter?

It's now gone over the top for me, my head hurts...


Bill


----------



## Poxicator (Jan 14, 2011)

anyone want to give me a clue as to what is on the spiders leg?


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> anyone want to give me a clue as to what is on the spiders leg?


Just looks like some type of mite to me - or were you looking for more than that?


----------



## dtknow (Jan 14, 2011)

What an amazing thread :wall:

to add a little bit of usefulness to it. To remove the bees stingers simply put them into a ziploc bag and shake the bag violently. Then flatten the bag so the bees cannot move and press on the bee's thorax through the bag. This will make the agitated bees sting the bag(if it hasn't done so already) and the stinger will then pull out. I will admit to collecting be stingers when I was little in this manner.


----------



## Poxicator (Jan 14, 2011)

Musicwolf said:


> Just looks like some type of mite to me - or were you looking for more than that?


yep, that's what I was looking at, interesting to find something feeding on the spider whilst the spider feeds on something else


----------



## archieph (Jan 14, 2011)

*thanks!!!*



dtknow said:


> What an amazing thread :wall:
> 
> to add a little bit of usefulness to it. To remove the bees stingers simply put them into a ziploc bag and shake the bag violently. Then flatten the bag so the bees cannot move and press on the bee's thorax through the bag. This will make the agitated bees sting the bag(if it hasn't done so already) and the stinger will then pull out. I will admit to collecting be stingers when I was little in this manner.


hey man thanks for the information!! appreciated.. will try cloth as well :clap:


----------



## archieph (Jan 15, 2011)

*its day 3 of the "X-B"*

"X-B" (experiment bee) 
unfortunately only 2 ts ate since rest wer full  also will use bees wid stings from now on end..  they seem to know wer to attack bee so it doesnt get em.. smart ts :clap:

here's my diversipes again.. gets very excited wen he senses the bees.. also used bees wid stings.. also can anyone give me ideas of whether its male or female.. its out of topic so if u dont reply i dont care.. it was in the photo anyway(his underside)..







my versi as usual, my other versi who has also tried bees in its mix diet.. gna molt soon.. will post his pic after, let's see if any drastic changes :}


----------



## Poxicator (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, if you've proved one thing, its that your Avics enjoy eating bees, Ive personally seen an increased activity when feeding them moths, just never tried bees.

However, if you are going to prove the issue with colour you need to get us some pictures that show the avics from above, in focus. Many people blame their camera for the lack of quality when infacts its merely they've got to close  (and dont have a macro lens) leaving the subject out of focus but the background in focus. Pull back a bit on your camera and we should see better results for colours and for sexing.

I'm certainly enjoying seeing these pix, so please keep up the good work, and dismiss the forum posters with hammers in their hands


----------



## archieph (Jan 15, 2011)

*tnx pox*

ayt bro.. next X-B day il post clear ones.. :clap:


----------



## KnightinGale (Jan 16, 2011)

Um, just a thought about using a young versi for a "test subject" here. You want to see if there will be any dramatic colour changes due to its diet when it molts...only versis (and several other avics as well) will almost certainly have major colour changes from molt to molt. You're going to be comparing the colouration of one instar to the next and trying to determine if one is brighter. Not really easy to do. If you really want to try to prove something with this honeybee thing, you should pick spiders whose colours are at least reasonably fixed. ie. Adults or else juvies/sub-adults that already have their adult colouration. Then you won't be showing a before picture of an irridescent blue tarantula and an after picture of a reddish coloured tarantula (for example) and arguing that their diet altered the colour.


----------



## archieph (Jan 16, 2011)

*u have a point..*



KnightinGale said:


> Um, just a thought about using a young versi for a "test subject" here. You want to see if there will be any dramatic colour changes due to its diet when it molts...only versis (and several other avics as well) will almost certainly have major colour changes from molt to molt. You're going to be comparing the colouration of one instar to the next and trying to determine if one is brighter. Not really easy to do. If you really want to try to prove something with this honeybee thing, you should pick spiders whose colours are at least reasonably fixed. ie. Adults or else juvies/sub-adults that already have their adult colouration. Then you won't be showing a before picture of an irridescent blue tarantula and an after picture of a reddish coloured tarantula (for example) and arguing that their diet altered the colour.


ok we can js continue to use my diversipes then... but i will post all my feeding bees as i do.. today i gave them roaches.. so no pics coz i want to mix their diet.. so far i havent seen my diversipes that pink before.. it was kinda brown dull.. now it kinda has a purplish pink hue.. :clap:

---------- Post added 01-17-2011 at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was 01-16-2011 at 11:46 PM ----------

if u guys feed ur ts weird stuff pls post it here.. i will consider getting it also.. cheers.. i want to see who else out there feeds stuff not normally fed..


----------



## Hobo (Jan 16, 2011)

I've fed some of my C. perezmilesi slings and my C. fimbriatus sling moistened "betta bites" just to see if they'd take it. They did, several times and left no bolus.

I wanted to try it after reading Exo's thread.


----------



## Bill S (Jan 16, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> Do you mean crab spiders, photographed in my garden by an online friend:


Yup, that's one variety.  There are several.  They change color to match their background/substrate, but it may take about three days for the change to occur.  That little red beast on the spider's leg is a parasitic mite, possibly a larval _Leptus_ mite.  (I don't know much about mites, but my wife does and she offered the tentative ID.)


----------



## codykrr (Jan 16, 2011)

you said you are now leaving the stingers in?!  WHY?

That can just potentially kill your T.  I wasnt going to jump in here because this is all non sense.  but dont put your Ts at any more risk than they already are from eating wild bees.  

One sting I bet could do some serious damage to your T.  please continue to take the stingers out.


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

codykrr said:


> you said you are now leaving the stingers in?!  WHY?
> 
> That can just potentially kill your T.  I wasnt going to jump in here because this is all non sense.  but dont put your Ts at any more risk than they already are from eating wild bees.
> 
> One sting I bet could do some serious damage to your T.  please continue to take the stingers out.


I don't believe he used to take the stingers out either - - it was just something that I suggested he do to improve the safety of the Ts. The funny thing to me is that in his other posts he's wondering why 4 of his avics have recently died on him. Could these things possibly be related in some way?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadly, I believe these so called "color changes" are all in the OPs mind. If in fact his theory is correct, I do not believe the colors would be more vibrant only hours after he fed them. Unless he can post proof, I think he is seeing what he wants to see and not what is really there. Something probably happened such as new lighting or many other factors and he believed he saw a color change that wasn't actually there. Then of course he is going to associate the feeding to the color change. Now he truly believes it is happening and so, that is what he sees.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

I do not think Tarantulas and Chameleons share a close common ancestor. I would be extremely surprised if Tarantula exoskeleton change colors dramatically unless there is a molt.


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 16, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Sadly, I believe these so called "color changes" are all in the OPs mind. If in fact his theory is correct, I do not believe the colors would be more vibrant only hours after he fed them. Unless he can post proof, I think he is seeing what he wants to see and not what is really there. Something probably happened such as new lighting or many other factors and he believed he saw a color change that wasn't actually there. Then of course he is going to associate the feeding to the color change. Now he truly believes it is happening and so, that is what he sees.


I agree, I honestly believe he may be seeing the affect of his flash from the camera. Just as the affect of my flash brings out the vibrant colors of my otherwise, dull grey looking L.difficilis slings.







So  by his theory, I switched to B.dubia from Meal-worms, so this must of brought out the red and blue shades 

If Tarantula's showed different definition in color via feeding items, I am sure this would of been documented scientifically , as well as documented years ago by other keepers. 

I may of took this with a grain of salt, until he stated he got off on bee stings, fed bees with stingers to slings (which is highly possibly why 4 have died by his own posting in another thread), and now wants others to share if they feed their Tarantulas "weird stuff", only so he can feed them for the "excitement" of not feeding normal prey items. 

I think this guy is out there, who wrecklessly endangers the poor specimens in his "care", who admits getting jollies from being stung, and by feeding non-traditional feeders to his Tarantulas, and actually dubs it an "experiment".  (X-B??). Until he proves otherwise, I am sticking with my impression.


----------



## archieph (Jan 16, 2011)

*read well*



Chris_Skeleton said:


> Sadly, I believe these so called "color changes" are all in the OPs mind. If in fact his theory is correct, I do not believe the colors would be more vibrant only hours after he fed them. Unless he can post proof, I think he is seeing what he wants to see and not what is really there. Something probably happened such as new lighting or many other factors and he believed he saw a color change that wasn't actually there. Then of course he is going to associate the feeding to the color change. Now he truly believes it is happening and so, that is what he sees.


i have corrected myself in my past post that the color changes may have occured thru time as i have been feeding bees a couple of times already and i believe it is an accumulation rather than a one time thing.. ;P

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




Suidakkra said:


> I agree, I honestly believe he may be seeing the affect of his flash from the camera. Just as the affect of my flash brings out the vibrant colors of my otherwise, dull grey looking L.difficilis slings.
> "excitement" of not feeding normal prey items.


FUNNY!!! first of all what in the heavens are u talking about.. i dont see any colors other than road color.. ur t still looks dull..  and my avic deaths have nothing to do with the bees since ive been losing SLINGS therefore it has not yet been introduced to bees.. as for the stingers, yes i will consider taking them out again.. but i noticed wen they strike them.. gets them in positions wer they cant strike most of the time, and i think they are smarter than ur average joe insect wen it come to eating.. even seen in national geaographic ts eating snakes and centipedes.. so i think to some extent they are fine.. although getting stings i must agree is the best way to go.. so if anyone out there tries introducing bees to diet.. i would suggest taking stingers out..

also unfortunately it is raining again here.. so no bees coming yet.. anyway they are probably full.. X-B is awesome!!!!


----------



## codykrr (Jan 16, 2011)

I feel sorry for your Ts.  Its very selfish to submit your Ts to the danger of a bee stinging them.

Also Tarantulas lack the ability to "think"  they just strike there prey...they dont plan where.:wall:

Seriously.  I am trying not to be an ass here.  but please, at least take the stingers out.  you could let them sting a towel..or anything they can penetrate, before feeding.

good luck though.


----------



## archieph (Jan 16, 2011)

*cody*

ok ok.. i dont want to lose them.. :worship: :worship: :worship: tnx tnx


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 17, 2011)

Also just because something is on National Geographic doesn't mean it is right. They stage all their footage of Ts eating vertebrates and such.


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2011)

No offene...

But are you planing on posting any sort of somewhat valid pictures to proove this whole...thing? I mean within the next 8-12 pages?


----------



## popcangenie (Jan 17, 2011)

this post fails please post pictures before every one gets tried of your trolling


----------



## shanebp (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with the above two posts and have been feeling the same way. You claim you can see color change in a radically short period of time but yet you completely fail to take before and after pictures to prove your outlandish claims.

As far as i'm concerned.. you're either a troll, a ten year old kid, missing a chromosome as someone nicely put it, or you're just completely full of... you know.

So please, prove us all wrong, and stop diddling around and post some proof.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 17, 2011)

codykrr said:


> I feel sorry for your Ts.  Its very selfish to submit your Ts to the danger of a bee stinging them.
> 
> Also Tarantulas lack the ability to "think"  they just strike there prey...they dont plan where.:wall:
> 
> ...


+1  remove the stingers.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 17, 2011)

CAK said:


> Is this thread for real?  :?  In the United States (and probably many other places), most people would classify you as missing a chromosome, if you really felt the need to sting yourself before feeding your tarantulas.


Agreed. It's like... not sure if troll. If not troll, then just... :wall:


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*more test subjects!!*

relax everyone!!! geez... bear wid me pls.. can't feed them everyday if they don't want to eat yet.. i have a few big ones.. they are full now but here are others i will be feeding.. js make them a little bigger.. im not losing anymore avics to carelesness..

one of my hives and a pice of the beutiful queen bee and her slaves..











here is a silk moth i will be feeding also included in X-B diet






some ts soon to be included.. some just molted.. my HERCULES!!!!! that's right hysterocrates HERCULES!!!! hahaha i'm so happy they arrived today... just waiting few days and will post them eating bees without stingers ofcourse..






















some locals also gna be wid X-B mix diet..













































































my girlfriend's beautiful rosea also gna eat bees when becomes larger..






an after ulrichea..





an after minatrix..






a before versi..





an after versi..






a before diversipes:





an after diversipes:






usually get from here..


----------



## curiousme (Jan 18, 2011)

archieph said:


>


This picture has made reading this thread worthwhile for me.  

Without before and after pictures that are in the same lighting, there is no way for any of us to see this color change that you claim.  You posted a few before and after pics, but the lighting was not the same in both.  You have now posted a TON of pictures, some of Ts that you haven't even fed bees to since they have just arrived.  So, I find myself asking just why this thread is being updated daily.  I think if Ts were able to change the color of their setae, it would bee neat, but feel like this buzz is much ado about nothing and more or a ploy for a spotlight fit for a queen.


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*X-b*

posting my ts as they grow in the X-B mixed diet.. if u dont want to follow its fine.. il js post as i do it.. even the worm and moth feeding.. at the end of this thread we can compare same species from different people if there is some difference with mine in color..

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

i think for the versi not so much.. but the diversipes!!!! the hue in its color definitely some change... no matter how much of a skeptic or hater u are.. u have to agree wid that..


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 18, 2011)

archieph said:


> posting my ts as they grow in the X-B mixed diet.. if u dont want to follow its fine.. il js post as i do it.. even the worm and moth feeding.. at the end of this thread we can compare same species from different people if there is some difference with mine in color..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------
> 
> i think for the versi not so much.. but the diversipes!!!! the hue in its color definitely some change... no matter how much of a skeptic or hater u are.. u have to agree wid that..


I think that would be a fine idea.


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*to someone somwhere*

if u guys have avicularia diversipes post some pics so we can compare a little..


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

archieph said:


> [/COLOR]i think for the versi not so much.. but the diversipes!!!! the hue in its color definitely some change... no matter how much of a skeptic or hater u are.. u have to agree wid that..


The only difference that I see in your diversipes photos is due to camera focus, not color change. the "after" picture is in much better focus. So, no - I don't "have to agree wid that."


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, look.  This became your very own picture thread...


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*want me to stop*

u guys want me to stop posting my feedings? i don't mind.. all the ts u see here posted will all include honeybees in their diet.. exactly wat i want to show u guys, exactly wat this thread is.. only debate here is whether the colors are affected by ts eating them.. about the fame or watever ur talking about.. i could care less.. trolling? watever.. haha i js want to complete my avics raise them the best way how.. now im addicted to burrowers.. so if anyone knows any awesome ts that burrow.. could use some advice.. they will still be fed bees  one more thing, is feeding the silk worm beter or the when it morphs to a moth?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2011)

archieph said:


> relax everyone!!! geez... bear wid me pls.. can't feed them everyday if they don't want to eat yet.. i have a few big ones.. they are full now but here are others i will be feeding.. js make them a little bigger.. *im not losing anymore avics to carelesness*..


Did I miss where you posted about this, or is this the first time?


----------



## come2imagine3 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just want everyone to know that being stung by honey bees can be medicinal. It helps with joint stiffening.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

To be more specific it helps with artritis.


----------



## Vespula (Jan 18, 2011)

come2imagine3 said:


> I just want everyone to know that being stung by honey bees can be medicinal. It helps with joint stiffening.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------
> 
> To be more specific it helps with artritis.


I've read this, too.


----------



## Musicwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Did I miss where you posted about this, or is this the first time?


He posted about it in other threads - - he recently lost 4 avic slings to "unknown" causes.


----------



## billopelma (Jan 18, 2011)

> i will then gather the 2 pics from my documentation which i will post here and compare pics.. i will try to get same angle, location and lighting every shot..


And what you said is still what you need to do. Sorry but as others have already stated, your pictures are not consistent enough to have any value as before and after comparisons.





> my HERCULES!!!!! that's right hysterocrates HERCULES!!!! hahaha i'm so happy they arrived today... just waiting few days and will post them eating bees without stingers ofcourse..


Since this thread has gone in so many different directions anyway...
Not to piss on your parade but these links will give you some idea of why you don't have H. hercules. Hope you didn't pay too much extra for the name...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=3781

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=166493



That honeycomb shot is awesome...

Bill


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 18, 2011)

What I can't wrap my head around is that this thread has had 108 posts in it(Now 109)


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*my avics died*



xhexdx said:


> Did I miss where you posted about this, or is this the first time?


i had four avic deaths.. first was my avicularia amazonas. right after it molted.. it walked kinda funny and he never spread his legs out.. he was always curled in tight with its eyes always covered.. i fed it once after abiout a week.. it ate it.. still walks funny and i still never saw it spread its legs.. the next day it dies.. feet all facing inwards.. sad day.. next my avicularia geroldi.. after it molted it never really darkened in color.. friends of mine who had started before me had blamed it on too wet substrate and too much misting since before i never used water dish.. 2 weeks after molt it js died.. next is my huriana... when it arrived to me it was already kinda moving funny and dark a bit in color.. i though wow, he was gna molt.. i waited.. and waited.. still no molt.. its stomach medium sized not malnourished not too big.. next thing i know its dead.. and last was my avicularia spec peru purple.. kinda the same problem as the huriana.. looking weak ever since it got to me.. it js died.. but all the other avicularias treated the same way wer perfectly ok..

im almost complete wid my avics.. was thinking of my next theme as unique burrowers.. so far js have ceratogyrus marshalli, and darlingi. and h. herc.. i dont know wat else burrows and is nice or unique

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------




come2imagine3 said:


> I just want everyone to know that being stung by honey bees can be medicinal. It helps with joint stiffening.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------
> 
> To be more specific it helps with artritis.


my uncle does this up to a point wer he actually looks for the sting feeling.. hehe


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 18, 2011)

archieph said:


> but the diversipes!!!! the hue in its color definitely some change... no matter how much of a skeptic or hater u are.. u have to agree wid that..


The photos are under different lighting. The only difference i see on your diversipes is the first photo has no flash, the second has a flash. I am not a hater, skeptic yes. You need to get photos that are shot from the same angle with the same camera settings and lighting. As far as im concerned you have been just trolling for attention this whole time. Im sure your trolling will end soon or you will join the rest that have been banned.


----------



## 8legger (Jan 18, 2011)

jimip said:


> what is the likelihood of  honey being a decent gut load?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------
> 
> i jsust wnat to try adn bring one good point out of all this. theres allot of everythign flying around in here


Yes honey would be a decent gut load. I suggest mashing it with fruits and high grade dog food for the ultimate nutri-packed load. I mash papaya, apple, softened dog food or any combination of fruits i can find in the kitchen. I put them into small dishes and put it in with my colony. As for this thread, Archie is a good friend of mine, and he's not trolling. We have an experiment going on and were here to share the info. My names Freddy from Negros, Philippines. We will post clear pics on the next few threads for you guys. For this will take awhile. I dont have a bee colony but my good friend will provide. Thanks to arch! Lets make this thread a neat one.


----------



## presurcukr (Jan 18, 2011)

Having kept honeybees in the past I can tell you that the sting from a honeybee Can be beneficial in reducing the discomfort of arthritis.Having been stung on an almost daily basis you do get immune to the venom.As for using honey for gut load for feeding T's I don't see the benefit.As for feeding bees to T's they would be better than crickets as long as you remove the stinger.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 18, 2011)

A. diversipes?  The Rainbow Brite of Ts?  Hardly an objective experiment(for a multitude of reasons) if you're testing for color change as they go through drastic hue changes over the course of their lifespan and even within the same molt(as can many Ts).  The nutritional effects of pollen, IMO, would be a much more grounded experiment.  Just ask GrandMa Hueston:

http://www.beecaps.com/nature_cure.php

J/K

Pouched, I tried in vain to find you an S&M Winnie the Pooh.  Sadly, there was none available.  I'm sure some enterprising artist here will take the ball and run?  If so, I'd like to request a t-shirt graphic of Eeyore in fishnets thrashing the honey out of Pooh with ball gag firmly in mouth.    

My apologies...I figured this couldn't get any more out of hand.


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*funny*



AgentD006las said:


> The photos are under different lighting.   concerned you have been just trolling for attention this whole time. Im sure your trolling will end soon or you will join the rest that have been banned.


really??... i dont need ur attention.. not to brag, but im well off, have dozen more important things to do.. who told u to come and look here.. but i am posting it here because i want my X-B to prove something.. also hopefully convince someone out there that bee feeding is beneficial, will give silk worms and silk moths next month as it is time for my harvest.. i have thousands.... after all everybody agrees that mixed diet is best for ur little boggers, and so far im the only one who has actually fed bees, so if u want to find out or not about the result of this.. all up to u bro.. funny.. unless there is someone out there who has had a legit experiment with feeding bees to his ts, my claim stands as taboo and a posibility.. js so happens that i have hives of bees and some ts.. im js sharing the information here so anyone out there who have access to bees and have ts can try it out(take stingers out).. so unless u have a hive which i doubt from ur response.. shut ur pie hole ;P also, i wouldnt be doing this if a have no facts at all.. and it is a fact that honey is a super food for humans.. it's js not so popular as there is a steady decline in the bees of the world(incremental..)..


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, honey is good for humans...

...too bad we are discussing tarantulas.


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*exactly tarantulas*



xhexdx said:


> Yes, honey is good for humans...
> 
> ...too bad we are discussing tarantulas.


so ur point is honey can not be the least bit beneficial to any other living thing other than humans? (im sorry but i really cant agree wid u on this..) do u have a laboratory or an experiment to prove that? also after all, eating roaches and crickets all year round i think will eventually get to u.. im sure they find the bees a sweet treat wid benefits somehow..

i have a steady supply of bees and ts which i experiment on.. so whether i succeed or not at least will clear issue of affecting t color once n for all.. about the different lighting pics, i took those photos not knowing i was gna introduce honeybees to diet.. also not in my wildest dreams did i expect so much replies to this thread which i am thankful for since the amount of knowledge i get is awesome.. like i said in my previous post, feel like spongebob.. it was js a random thought i did when i saw one of my bees weak, and my dog eating a whole bunch of them.. figured.. hmm.. y not..


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 18, 2011)

Silk worms are high in calcuim. Calcuim is suspect to causing bad molts. I wouldnt risk it but "better safe than sorry." doesnt apply to you and your Ts. 

If you knew anything about the science of a tarantulas exo you would know this is borderline rediculious. Does honey make your dogs colors brighter? I think it does!


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*thank u*



AgentD006las said:


> Silk worms are high in calcuim. Calcuim is suspect to causing bad molts. I wouldnt risk it but "better safe than sorry." doesnt apply to you and your Ts.


sir how about once a month?

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




AgentD006las said:


> Does honey make your dogs colors brighter? I think it does!


im sorry i cant respond.. it's an all black german shepherd..

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




8legger said:


> Yes honey would be a decent gut load. I suggest mashing it with fruits and high grade dog food for the ultimate nutri-packed load. I mash papaya, apple, softened dog food or any combination of fruits i can find in the kitchen.


thats awesome gut load for any creature roach!!! hell id take it if it was packed in capsules!!! :worship:


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 18, 2011)

I would just go to the local gnc and buy the bee pollen capsules! then mix it into your roaches food. Dont most roach foods do this already? :?

You could also pick up some papaya enzymes. Apparently they help in digestion. if i remember correct 3 papaya chews is equal to one serving of papaya! And you could eat them too!  They are like a powder if crushed.


----------



## popcangenie (Jan 18, 2011)

i really don't see how you can still think your right on this your pictures prove nothing and you ITS GOOD FOR HUMANS THO thing made me laugh i still call troll untill i see anything worth this long post... good luck


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Jan 19, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Yes, honey is good for humans...
> 
> ...too bad we are discussing tarantulas.


 Actually honey is good for ALL animals and many insects as well. If you researched outside of this site, you'd know Honey is considered a "cure all" by many reputable naturalists and scientists. And we are heavy into Herbal usage within my home, and I find this to be extremely interesting. 

 Mainly the fact feeding arboreals bees is more within their natural habitat because they are more likely to come across them. Terrestrials not so much. I also realized that many here badgered the OP for proof, and when provided with it, still continued to flame him. 

 There is far too much "this can happen to your T" and "that could be bad for your T" going around that is really unfortunate because it's all based on rumor spreading. If it's so bad for his T's, then 1) Why hasn't the majority of his T's been killed by the Bees, making him realize it's not a great idea? and 2) And why are the T's attacking them to begin with?

These are not enemies of tarantulas. These are bees! Not wasps. And tarantulas are very opportunistic hunters, and even my arboreals get far more active when fed winged insects or small tree dwelling prey. To watch a tarantula, YOUR tarantula take down a honeybee with relative ease should only add to your overall respect for these creatures. However it doesn't.

What I've learned on this site is that there are simply many people keeping tarantulas just for the sake of having them. With zero knowledge of science, and a rare use of common knowledge when dealing with nature's animals. Which in result turns into threads like these of badgering someone who DOES respect them, and tries to pass on something of value to others. 

I rarely post on this site for obvious reasons (this thread defines this) but I find a ton of irresponsible T owners congregating here. You aren't here to share and pass on knowledge of T's. And you aren't willing to learn and expand. You are here for the sake of purchasing another tarantula that you've seen online, or seen someone else with, and think you know it all about these creatures. 

And once again, it's really a detriment to the overall aspect of the Hobby.


----------



## tass (Jan 19, 2011)

You all got trolled.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2011)

Animals that benefit most from honey probably already eat it as part of their diet.

I'm pretty sure bees only eat honey in their larval stage.

I see you joined all of two months ago...how long have you actually been in the hobby?

If you actually knew about arboreals, you would also know how unlikely it is they would be eating bees.  Most people advise against it with the 'better safe than sorry' mindset. I don't see why that makes you all huffy.


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*funny*



xhexdx said:


> I'm pretty sure bees only eat honey in their larval stage.
> 
> I see you joined all of two months ago...how long have you actually been in the hobby?


hey bro if u don't know wat ur talking about please dont say anything about it.. bees whether mature or larvae js eat honey and pollen purely.. not js larvae stage.. also is bees considered a diet of dogs in the wild? apparently not but my dog loves eating it.. also if uve been in hobby longer than us as u claim, makes everything u say right? how come uve never tried feeding bees? ive proven enough to show that ts love em.. dont have such a big head and a know it all.. im simlply introducing bees as another ingredient to the mix diet and wat possible benefits it has.. maybe im right maybe im wrong.. which is y m posting pics.. wont be identified overnight u know.. i could care less wat u think about trolling.. ;P and if u know everything as u sound like it.. y dont u write a book? il buy one and have u sign it


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 19, 2011)

Maudua said:


> I rarely post on this site for obvious reasons (this thread defines this) but I find a ton of irresponsible T owners congregating here. You aren't here to share and pass on knowledge of T's. And you aren't willing to learn and expand. You are here for the sake of purchasing another tarantula that you've seen online, or seen someone else with, and think you know it all about these creatures.


You are making some massive generalizations about the thousands of members on this site. Please kindly refrain from doing so. Thanks. 




archieph said:


> maybe im right *maybe im wrong*..


Well, this is exactly what xhexdx is trying to point out to you: that you _may be_ wrong about this. 

There is nothing wrong with healthy critique.


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*copy that*

yes sir.. i appreciate all critics and thoughts from u guys.. :worship: will post some more pics maybe day after tom.. cant go out right now, have dislocated ribs from basketball..  hex nothing personal ayt.. appreciate all ur comments


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 19, 2011)

Maudua said:


> Actually honey is good for ALL animals and many insects as well....  And once again, it's really a detriment to the overall aspect of the Hobby.


Can a tarantula eat a bee?  Yes, just like it can eat a cricket, scorpion, centipede, snake, mouse, etc etc etc.  They're effective predators and can eat nearly anything smaller than them (esp if they get the jump).  But it should be about minimizing the chances of putting your Ts at risk.  One time out of 50, that T could receive a sting that for whatever reason, proves fatal.  Now I just killed my tarantula because I knowingly put it in a risky situation.  Ts feed on all kinds of dangerous prey in the wild...and they sometimes die because of it.  If that's what you're trying to simulate in your tank, then thats your right as a pet owner, just like I can let my dog hunt for his own food in the woods .  Thats just the defensive capabilities of his prey.  The bigger issue is the possible chemical contamination they receive when they fly off.  I really really hope he does indeed get them before they fly off for the first time.  We're just trying to get him to understand that feeding his Ts bees is unneccessarily risky.  Why this thread is still going is beyond me but he's loving the attention, especially by dragging out his supposed "proof-my-ts-get-more-vivid" pics.  He has roaches, he has silkworms and moths, but he chooses the riskier prey item.  Good on ya bud, I wish you the best with that.  By the way, Archieph please don't post in other people's pic threads to feed their Ts bees anymore, I'm going to speak for others and say its not welcome or cute.

Why you see a ton of irresponsible owners on this site is because its one of the first places people find when they're searching for tarantula help.  There are a lot of new owners here that are clueless about keeping them.  And yes, we get frustrated by the same questions and the sometimes lack of expert and informed conversation but thats become the nature of this site.  Newbies are trying to become the more informed, the more informed tend to move elsewhere.  A few stick around to help out much to our own benefit.  I will agree that there is a huge lack of scientific knowledge but again, that goes towards the constant influx of "general population" buying a novel creature as a pet and coming here looking for info.  But to generalize that we're all a bunch of irresponsible owners is careless and mean.


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2011)

Maudua said:


> I rarely post on this site for obvious reasons (this thread defines this) but I find a ton of irresponsible T owners congregating here. .


Dont post. We wont miss you. As I said  10000 times, once an Administrator told me: if you dont like it here then leave. Works like a charm.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2011)

archieph said:


> hey bro if u don't know wat ur talking about please dont say anything...


Hmm...take your own advice? I wasn't addressing you anyway.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 trillion to both jbm and Fran. 

Really there is no way for you to prove to us that your Ts color is getting vibrant. Due to the technology we have now through Photoshop and lighting and all that, I wouldn't believe it unless I saw your Ts in person. So good luck trying to prove it. 

I don't recall seeing it anywhere in this thread, but what exactly is it that is in the bees that is causing the color changes? What does it have that other insects do not?


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 19, 2011)

Maudua said:


> Actually honey is good for ALL animals and many insects as well. If you researched outside of this site, you'd know Honey is considered a "cure all" by many reputable naturalists and scientists. And we are heavy into Herbal usage within my home, and I find this to be extremely interesting.
> 
> Mainly the fact feeding arboreals bees is more within their natural habitat because they are more likely to come across them. Terrestrials not so much. I also realized that many here badgered the OP for proof, and when provided with it, still continued to flame him.
> 
> ...


I am new here, but to be honest with you, I find the information that the experienced here give to be factual and beneficial. Now if you would step out of your defensive little box, wouldn't you not understand why many here do not want to answer the 300th "How do I take care of my rosie" thread, when the person posting is too lazy to search for the information that's already been posted? 

Also your generalizations are a bit brash, the majority here have a passion for the tarantulas they keep. Many strive for a more in-depth, scientific knowledge about their hobby, and to assume they are only here to collect the most coolest spiders is just wrong.

Also, if one cannot take constructive criticism, and get butt hurt so easily because someone states they are wrong, then why join a forum in the first place? You are not going to have someone agreeing with you 24/7, especially when the topic is out in deep space 9, that's why it's an discussion forum.

 If you actually have read the entire thread, seen what he has posted in other threads, you would understand why he is being met with  accusations of trolling. It is the OP of this threads own fault for bringing such accusations to himself in the first place. :?


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 19, 2011)

Maudua said:


> I rarely post on this site for obvious reasons (this thread defines this) but I find a ton of irresponsible T owners congregating here. You aren't here to share and pass on knowledge of T's. And you aren't willing to learn and expand. You are here for the sake of purchasing another tarantula that you've seen online, or seen someone else with, and think you know it all about these creatures.


Way to generalize. Agreeing with Fran; if you don't like it, just click the red 'x' in the top right corner. We won't miss you.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 19, 2011)

honeybees are going extinct, and i hardly see them around here anymore...:8o


----------



## Vespula (Jan 19, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> honeybees are going extinct, and i hardly see them around here anymore...:8o


It is sad. I work as a student worker at our Entomology dept. on campus, and everyday during lunch hour I like to watch the bees. It makes me sad that these beautiful insects are dissapearing...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 19, 2011)

Maudua said:


> Mainly the fact feeding arboreals bees is more within their natural habitat because they are more likely to come across them.


Bees, in general, make an effort to get back to the hive before sunset and are not known to be nocturnal.  Therasophids are generally nocturnal and are unlikely to come across bees as a regular food source.


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2011)

For the love of god;

The chances of ANY  tarantula,(let alone the mayority of them who pertain to tropical forests)feed on honeybees are as high as the chances of Stephen Hawking moonwalking down the street. NONE.

Achetta domestica? correct. I highly doubt Theraphosa blondi  is eating them in the wild. The difference is that feeding  bees to the t's is extremely riskier than throwing a bunch of crickets.

Why  would someone risk their pets in such a stupid way? BEYOND ME


----------



## 8legger (Jan 19, 2011)

*something in those honeybees...*

once I visited archie and he told me he was feeding his Ts honeybees. I paused and thought its absurd, T's eatin bees. When he showed me his diversipes it had a glow and luster that stands out, I am also aware of the benefits of honey. Until we prove that honey has a component that can enhance a T's color, feel free to debate. But guys i tell you theres something in that honey haha its also yummy. :} We care for our spiders, we want to give them the ultimate diet for the ultimate show.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 19, 2011)

8legger said:


> once I visited archie and he told me he was feeding his Ts honeybees. I paused and thought its absurd, T's eatin bees. When he showed me his diversipes it had a glow and luster that stands out, I am also aware of the benefits of honey. Until we prove that honey has a component that can enhance a T's color, feel free to debate. But guys i tell you theres something in that honey haha its also yummy. :} We care for our spiders, we want to give them the ultimate diet for the ultimate show.


You want us to just take your word on that...? You could easily be the same guy with a second account. How can we believe anything you say?


----------



## 8legger (Jan 19, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> You want us to just take your word on that...? You could easily be the same guy with a second account. How can we believe anything you say?


My name is Frederick btw. Like i said its an ongoing experiment and its gona be a long one. my T's are still not big enough to take on a honeybee. Probably my juve orange but its a picky eater. :?


----------



## JTC5150 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you take Paas Easter egg coloring tabs and add them to your Ts water, the color transformation is almost instant! The colored water soaks right into the hairs!!! WHY is this thread still going?:barf::barf: Please, OH PLEASE, will someone close this. I don't post to much but this is just rediculous!


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*subjects in pre molt..*

after they molt i will post pics see if there is difference..
























got stung.. gave me cold sweat for a little while.. not clear but that is sting pumping venom..











js had to insert this.. my herc submerged!!!! awesome!!!






as for the bees going extinct, dont worry will commit to increasing their numbers..

















will post pics of feeding bees later wen the young bees go out for 1st flight.. will nag the weak ones and feed it to my burrowers..

as for me posting bout feeding bees to their ts in their pic thread.. wasnt being cute.. js so happens that i appreciated their collection and merely suggested the thought since it does work for me..


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 19, 2011)

archieph said:


> after they molt i will post pics see if there is difference..
> 
> 
> as for me posting bout feeding bees to their ts in their pic thread.. wasnt being cute.. js so happens that i appreciated their collection and merely suggested the thought since it does work for me..


1. "since it does work for me" Proof? None. 

2. A T isnt going to look the same after it molts, so if you think that is going to prove your little experiment... You're wrong. Of course the color is brighter after the molt. So the difference will not be from your feeding. 

3. I don't think people appreciate you suggesting feeding bees in their thread. That's what this one is for. So keep it here. 

4. You don't have H. Hercules.


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*reply*

1. yes not posting anymore suggestions on people's threads wid feeding..
2. i said wat works is that ts love bees.. proven first hand..
3. herc slings ordered from europe.. before i ordered, understood the risks of getting gigas, but i still have some chance it could be real.. besides how can u tell if its real or not, its submerged.. geeez... and no one knows the difference between gigas or hercs anyway.. so far all ive read are all hersay..

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




Fran said:


> For the love of god;
> 
> Why  would someone risk their pets in such a stupid way? BEYOND ME


im not risking and its not stupid thank u.. get stingers out or feed weak new born bees free of chemicals.. also fran, are u able to ship to the philippines.. read ur seller reviews.. seem to be excellent..


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*feeding some..*

also check these video's out!!! proving they love it.. i thought my versi was in premolt because hasnt eaten the roach that was in enclosure but when i put bee in check what happens.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQh34HcCGWA
darlingis enjoying as well..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdg8LHqZses
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EeWjaOZyK8


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jan 20, 2011)

Spiders don't love anything, they're predators, they will eat anything that flops in front of them with gusto. She may simply have eaten it because it was more annoying than the roach, because the bee was more intruding. You have proven nothing. 

As Chris rightly said, any T, regardless of it's diet consisting of cardboard or bees, will be more bright after a molt. 

Also, the chances of anyone sending you anything, even if they could is very slim after showing your ludacris ignorance over 10 pages of rubbish.


----------



## archieph (Jan 20, 2011)

*hahaha*

appreciate ur thoughts.. and u truly are an opinionated ?... as u have written on ur description...


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jan 20, 2011)

That I am. And I'm going to use that as my signature for everyone to see


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2011)

Would you please post the same picture twice, T of your choice, but one of them after you treat it with this www.picnik.com ? please?


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 20, 2011)

^ LOL, Fran! ^


----------



## archieph (Jan 20, 2011)

*anyone?*

has anyone tried feeding bees to their ts? anyone can share experience? thank u

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




AbraCadaver said:


> That I am. And I'm going to use that as my signature for everyone to see


gota love ya 4 that


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 20, 2011)

*Moderator's Note*

For a while I was curious about this thread, despite having my doubts. Now it has arrived to the point when it's just going in circles. *Archieph*, if you have anything resembling visual proof, send me a private message and we'll go from there.


----------

